# Snowmobile trail route worries homeowners



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Snowmobile trail route worries homeowners 
DNR seeking Cheboygan-Gaylord link 

http://www.record-eagle.com/2005/apr/29snow.htm

TOPINABEE - The state could decide next week whether to create a snowmobile trail to connect Gaylord and Cheboygan - a contested issue of economics versus quiet neighborhoods on Mullett Lake.
The Michigan Department of Natural Resources will announce which of three proposed snowmobile trail paths could link Gaylord, Indian River and Cheboygan - or if there won't be a trail.
"This is strictly a director's decision," said Lynne Boyd, DNR chief of forest, mineral and fire management.
Rebecca Humphries, DNR director, will make the recommendation at the state Natural Resources Commission meeting in Lansing on May 5. Commissioners will offer their thoughts, Boyd said, and the department will proceed with plans.
"It will not be a popular decision, no matter what it is," said Boyd, who refused to disclose the department's recommendation.
The DNR field report on the three proposed trails identifies a 36-mile route, a 40-mile route, and a third route, using existing trails and a 12-mile stretch of former railroad line from Indian River to Cheboygan.
One route would require more than $4 million for three new bridges over Interstate 75, Little Pigeon River and the Pigeon River - designated a state natural river and thus an unlikely place to gain a permit for bridge construction.
Another route would run within the Pigeon River Country State Forest, a sensitive wildlife habitat where motorized trails are discouraged, and also would require a $2 million bridge over I-75.
The railroad grade route in the Topinabee area would use existing state-owned property bought in 1995 with Michigan Natural Resources Trust dollars. The DNR report says safety and noise issues for residents are the "overriding concerns" with the route, rather than conflicts with natural resources.
Local opposition to state ownership of the former railroad line was quieted with a stipulation in the land purchase contract to preclude motorized uses of the 12-mile trail. Bill Manson, of the Michigan Snowmobile Association, said the state promised to find an alternate route for sledders, but no path has yet been approved by the DNR because of wildlife concerns and natural river laws.
Topinabee resident Gray Fischer owns property near the former railroad line and said DNR-suggested restrictions for snowmobile use there leads some homeowners to believe the state will "renege" on the snowmobile ban.
A proposed 35-mph speed limit and operation hours of 7 a.m. to 9 p.m. are included in the DNR analysis.
"The state gave the people here a commitment and I think they should stand by it," Fischer said.
Brenda Archambo, of the Indian River Tourist Bureau, said local businesses are "missing out" on an enormous economic opportunity to attract winter tourists without a direct snowmobile trail to Cheboygan.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE, 05 May 2005
CONTACT: Mary Dettloff, 517-335-3014

DNR Retains Director's Order on Snowmobile Trail Between Gaylord and Cheboygan

Department of Natural Resources Director Rebecca Humphries today authorized the department to seek permanent easement agreements on portions of a trail between Mackinaw City and Alanson in northern Lower Michigan, but did not recommend the designation of a snowmobile trail that would connect Gaylord and Cheboygan. The action came at today's Natural Resources Commission meeting in Lansing.

Three options had been presented for a trail from Gaylord to Cheboygan. Two options were not recommended because of implications regarding natural river designations and the Pigeon River State Forest as documented by DNR field staff. A third option, to rescind a land use order on a Rails-to-Trails rail corridor along the west shore of Mullett Lake in Cheboygan County, also was not recommended by Humphries because of the DNR's commitment to not allow motorized traffic on the rail corridor.

"The DNR understands the economic significance of snowmobiling to Michigan tourism, especially in northern Michigan," Humphries said. "We want to be a good partner and help provide a great snowmobile riding experience, but we need to strike a balance with protecting our natural resources."

The DNR initiated purchase of the rail corridor in 1998 with funds from the Michigan Natural Resources Trust Fund with the condition that no motorized use of the corridor would be authorized, which was re-affirmed with a land use order signed by the DNR in 1998. Director Humphries said there were several concerns regarding use of the rail corridor for snowmobile traffic, mostly related to safety. The trail passes within close proximity of several residences and crosses over many driveways.

"None of the options presented were a good fit for a snowmobile trail," Humphries said. "Two of the options would have had negative impact on natural resources and ecologically fragile areas, while the third would have had a negative impact on citizens who live close to the proposed trail. The NRC did, however, make it clear the department should continue to pursue an alternative trail."

Humphries did recommend that a gate that blocks access to snowmobiles under an overpass on I-75 near Indian River be moved to allow snowmobiles more access to the area all the way to Grandview Beach Road. She also recommended that the department purchase easements that are currently temporary in places along the snowmobile trail between Mackinaw City and Alanson. 

Humphries said the DNR will move forward with the design process for the Mullett Lake trail for non-motorized use and seek partnerships with local organizations to help care for the trail.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

DNR feels no option is best for trail
Director says route should be paved for other uses

http://www.record-eagle.com/2005/may/06snow.htm

GAYLORD - A proposed connector snowmobile trail between Gaylord and Cheboygan is on hold until state officials can discover a better route.
Department of Natural Resources Director Rebecca Humphries had three trail options to chose from, but on Thursday decided none were appropriate for motorized use. 
"Two of the options would have negative impacts on natural resources and ecologically fragile areas, while the third would have had a negative impact on the citizens who live close to the proposed trail," she said.
Homeowners along one of the proposed routes welcomed Humphries' decision.
"I'm very relieved because they said that on a snowy day, something like 2,100 snowmobiles would go by," said Mary Partee, who lives on Mullet Lake near Topinabee in Cheboygan County.
That option would have located the trail through more than 40 driveways along the west side of Mullet Lake on 12 miles of former railroad line from Indian River to Cheboygan, sometimes within yards of the lakeside homes.
Humphries, however, said state Department of Transportation grants should be used to pave the 12 miles of railroad line for use by bicyclists and walkers in the summer and cross-country skiers in the winter.
Another route under consideration would have required more than $4 million for three new bridges over Interstate 75, Little Pigeon River and the Pigeon River.
The final option was for a trail within the Pigeon River Country State Forest, a sensitive wildlife habitat where motorized trails are discouraged.
Chris VanFleet, owner of Fleetwood Inn in Cheboygan and president of the local tourism bureau, said he's frustrated by the continued wait for a snowmobile trail loop.
"It's hard to pinpoint the amount of money we're losing each year," he said.
Sledders must now take the same trail both to and from Cheboygan, VanFleet said, rather than connecting to other trails.
Natural Resources Commission Chairman Keith Charters of Traverse City said he wants the DNR to continue to pursue an alternate snowmobile route to connect Gaylord, Indian River and Cheboygan.
Options could include easements with private landowners or perhaps a waiver of the natural rivers restrictions for a bridge at Pigeon River, he said.


----------

